# Tips/questions about the Cast Master achievement



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 11, 2021)

Hello!! I've decided to start trying to get the cast master achievement out of the way. However I have a couple of questions about it that I'm having trouble finding answers to online. If anyone could answer these or just give general tips for this achievement, that would help a lot!

Does catching trash count towards the cast master goal? Does it count as breaking your streak? Or does trash just not count at all? Same with rocks.
Is your streak saved? Like if you don't reach a goal, but save and quit and then come back, does your streak continue or restart? I read somewhere that it's saved, but just want to double check on that one.
Is it only for fish or just anything you can catch with a fishing rod? Do sea butterflies count towards your streak?
Those are my main questions, but anything else you think I should know would be appreciated! Thank you for reading!!


----------



## toenuki (Feb 11, 2021)

1 catching trash doesnt count as far as i know doesnt affect anything, i could be wrong tho (same for rocks)
2 your streak is saved if you save and quit!
3 anything with a rod, since sea butterflies are fish


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 11, 2021)

as far as i know:
yes your streak is saved when you save and quit 

trash wont count towards your streak but i assume trash will break it if you dont catch it (since you wouldn't know if its a fish or not)

any creature caught with a rod will count towards your streak

good luck getting your achievement! i still dont have mine


----------



## toenuki (Feb 11, 2021)

also a good tip for catching: close your eyes while waiting for the bait to drop. it tskes the nervous pressure off


----------



## Hedgehugs (Feb 11, 2021)

Finished Cast Master today around 3AM. so I'll try helping a bit.

was about to answer the questions but people did it lol

Anyway; quick trick I used if you don't mind "cheating": If you miss a fish just close the game asap before it saves. That way you won't lose your streak and have to get back up to where you previously were again. Trust me you don't wanna catch like 80 fish in a row, miss and then have to catch another 80.


----------



## JemAC (Feb 11, 2021)

When I first tried completing this achievement I tried doing it all at once but each time I got very far into it I'd lose a fish and have to re start so I decided to take a different approach - every time I felt I was getting too stressed I'd take a break, either from fishing or from the game in general, as the progress would be saved, and came back to it when I could focus on it again with a more relaxed mindset. I know this might not work for everyone as some people probably found it easier doing it all in one go but I found it helped me get to the 100 mark.

Wishing you the best of luck with it, its a very nice accomplishment when you get that final fish


----------



## TheRevienne (Feb 11, 2021)

Just want to throw my tips into the ring as well in case they help.

My judgment and reaction time sucks massively, so when I'd be fishing, I'd almost always click to early and pull the rod out and miss the fish. What I did was a basically bought/made a massive amount of bait, and used my pier and fished off there. I started doing it with my eyes closed, but my brain somehow caught onto that and was like 'haha, no fish for you, press the button too early again!' So what I ended up doing was I put something on YouTube, for me it was the Overwatch League, and watched matches while I fished, and had the volume enough on both so I could hear the plop of the fish biting, but also be distracted enough by the stream. It took me a few tries, and at one point I was on 80 something or 90 something out of the 100 for the last one, and fluffed up and had to start again. Don't give up hope, plop the bait in, move back a bit, throw the line out, then distract yourself until the fish nibbles, and then go!


----------



## EerieCreatures (Feb 11, 2021)

Not much of a tip exactly, but I struggled with that achievement SO MUCH!! I love fishing in the game but I always messed up my streaks by pulling too early. xc But I finally got the last one a little while ago!
What I did for it, because I was really determined to finish it already after struggling for so long, was I stocked up a ton of fish bait until I had at least 100, terraformed a little pond on my island (since I didn't have any at the time) because I think those have some of the easiest to catch fish, and then fished there until I got it. I made myself focus really hard on listening for the right popping sound of them biting.
So yeah, my recommendation would be get a bunch of bait (and patience! xD) settle in at a pond, and fish away until you get there! c:


----------



## Mick (Feb 11, 2021)

As someone who has killed a streak at 97 I definitely wish I'd thought of the trick where you quit without saving.  Luckily I was able to get this achievement within days after launch and haven't had to worry about it since. A few things that helped me:

As soon as a fish becomes 'interested' in the bobber, you can kill a streak, regardless of whether it has nibbled yet. Only reel in if it bites or if you are very sure the fish isn't going to bite.

Some fish are quicker to let go than others. A lot of the rare fish and sharks require a faster reaction time. I recommend not going after the larger shadow sizes while trying to get this for that reason, because nerves can mess stuff up. (97...  ) Maybe ponds can help too? Because the fish in there seem pretty slow.

Others have said it but definitely try looking away from the screen and listening for the bite instead. For some reason, it can really help!


----------

